# Go Big Blue



## JohnT (Jan 16, 2012)

Well, for all of you fellow Giants fans... What a game last sunday!

I find it funny that (during the Fox pre-game show) severalt weeks ago, Jimmy Johnson presented the Giants with the giant fork (as if to say that they are "Done". 

Guess Jimmy does not know what he is talking about. 

johnT.


----------



## joea132 (Jan 16, 2012)

Moderators I vote for a 'Dislike" Button!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 17, 2012)

joea132 said:


> Moderators I vote for a 'Dislike" Button!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gee, You shouldn't fault a guy for having good taste!

The way I see it, I look forward to a 2008 superbowl re-match!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 17, 2012)

2008? apparently you like lucky wins...oh well, to each his own


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> 2008? apparently you like lucky wins...oh well, to each his own



Lucky??? 

Hardly. Perhaps that last catch by Burress was fortunate, but it wasnt luck that put the scores on the board.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2012)

Obviously, I am the only Giants fan in this forum. I guess i'll have to enter the chat room from the back door from here on out!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 18, 2012)

i was gonna say that if the giants meet the patriots this yr, i will put up three of my front row seats to a game of your choice at Gillette up against your whatever, but that would be betting, which is illegal on the internet i think or at least on this site....

ps that 2008 lucky win is what saved poor Tom Coughlin's rear end...but since i really do like that man i am happy for him


----------



## JohnT (Jan 18, 2012)

That catch did nothing for Tom (except wine him that superbowl). 

Remember, that year the Giants wone 10 straight away games to get to the big show. 

Win or lose, Tom was not going anywhere.

BTW, not to fan the flames, but... GO RAVINS!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 18, 2012)

My Packers. just now getting my voice back.

Next year.....


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 18, 2012)

Dear Giants Fan: check your spelling...."BTW, not to fan the flames, but... GO RAVINS! "

------

not wanting to fan the flames? and then you fan the flames


----------



## KSmith3011 (Jan 18, 2012)

No need to get too excited yet. Both these teams need one more win to get to the Big Dance. Lets be calm and rational here. The Patriots will see one of the toughest defensive teams this weekend. The Giants,,,, well they will CRUSH that West Coast team and go on to take the Lombardi trophy. Woo Hoo,, ,go Giants. Thats as calm as I get when it comes to my team,,,,,


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 18, 2012)

agreed  but one always must be at the ready when jet, giants and yankee fan seeks to remind us of their preordained role at the championship table

truth is that i dont go to the games anymore...i sell or give away all the games...i wish the best for all the teams...truly do!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 19, 2012)

When all other arguements fail, simply complain about the spelling.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 19, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> agreed  but one always must be at the ready when jet, giants and yankee fan seeks to remind us of their preordained role at the championship table
> 
> truth is that i dont go to the games anymore...i sell or give away all the games...i wish the best for all the teams...truly do!



Al, the giants arfe the only ny team I follow. Being of european decent, I never got into baseball (still wonder where the excitement is in this sport) or basketball. Football is closest to soccer that there is in this great country. Being close to ny, I became giants fan. I do not dis yours, but simply root for mine....

GO GIANTS!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 19, 2012)

I am a big football fan, high school, college, pro, anything. I think football is a great teaching tool for life and an analogy of it. You have your team (friends, co-workers, family) and you have the opponents (enemies, competitors, strangers) each with the goal to win the game. You prepare, strategize, practice and then meet on the field. You have people with specific responsibilities and you support one another at all times. You employ your strategy, keep going if it works, change it if it is not working and you win or lose. Either way, you learn something from the contest and are better for it the next "game."

First, last and forever, I am a Steeler fan. Grew up in Pittsburgh and they are and will be my team until I am in the "marble orchard." In the playoffs, I hope the Ravens win the AFC. They are from the AFC North. In the NFC, I am pulling for the Giants. I like that they won their conference in the last game of the season and are persevering. Ultimately, I hope the Ravens win the SB. 

What do I really think will happen? I think New England will beat the Ravens, the Giants will beat San Francisco and the Giants will win the SB. But, hey, don't listen to me. I was betting the Texans at the Alamo!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 19, 2012)

i agree Rocky...a great sport to teach team work and all that you stated in your post....i agree wholeheartedly and we let our two boys participate and that experience was valuable to them both

i have fun w this sports talk but i take none of it seriously anymore...and i really meant it when i say do not have a preference...i recall about ten yrs into having season tickets and seeing the pats win three super bowls wondering what the heck i was doing sitting in the stadium paying 169 per seat plus all the extras...been there done it....done with it....there is a place for it and i leave it at that....i respect what i see in the strengths of the teams still in the playoffs and that is something i think we can all agree on...sports and athleticsm...and strategy are all a thing of beauty to me

just a side note....something else that always hits me.....i recall as a boy reading many biographies of various sports players, most notably of course NY Yankee players because they had so many books written about them...these were all inspiring stories to a young boy and i would always wonder how after reading these stories i could have any favorite team...after all in each city around the country there were people like me and you rooting for *their* team...and we were all citizens of the same country...it began to seem rather small for me to root for one team over another based on locale.....I have a fellow from PA that visits my winery w his "SIXBURGH" sweatshirt, when i see that i recall my regard for Chuck Nolin's team and the two recent ones...when i saw Tim Tebow, i could not at least hold high regard for his ability and demeanor in face of all that his chosen lifestyle brings against it...the Patriots beat his team...simple reasons..team strength, strategy, ability etc...back to the team locale/loyalty thing, all the while we watch one player trade his uniform for that of another when contract time comes up, each of us as a local fan is at the mercy of of this....in a bygone era we could discuss local team loyalty....you cannot do that anymore

JohnT "I never got into baseball (still wonder where the excitement is in this sport) or basketball..."

it is in the beauty of a single moment when one individual matches his God given abilities alongside his personal courage and strength or his or her human frailties against that of another human being...the singular beauty that comes from a sport such as baseball or even tennis is that it mirrors all of our lives.....we are essentially all on our own in each minute...we can strive to rise to each challenge or fall to it and not just physically but mentally and spiritually......of course this extends to team sports as well but single athlete moments most mimic directly the components of what makes *natural law* superior to that of statist law....even politics are a sport....and we al in the end need to see the bigger picture...and if we do it makes sports even more fun than if we just root for the local team w the local colors w the local prejudices


enough ...back to wine, time to rack the Fulchino Zin! Salute' i enjoyed the time spent with you my new friend!


----------



## timber (Jan 19, 2012)

Not much of a football fan but I sure will enjoy seeing the 49er's win this one ... and the Next One, of course!


----------



## KSmith3011 (Jan 23, 2012)

Too all those Giants and Patriots fans out there,,,, WOO HOOO!!! That was fun, see ya in two weeks.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 24, 2012)

I know that the captain has turned on the "No Gloating" sign, but....

Go Giants!

It sure was touch and go there in the second half. I have never seen so many "3 and Outs" by our offense. A lot of yelling "OH COME ON!", but we managed to scrape by with a win. 

You have to admit, that the Giants play best in a clutch. In 2008, they had to win 8 straight away games to make it to the superbowl. This year (with a 7 and 7 record, they had to win 5 straight away games. To quote my buddy.. "Dere ain't notin betta then goin into someone else's house and spankin em". 

The beauty is that (back in 2008) the giants spoiled NE's chances for an undefeated season. Unfortunately, this time around, The giants can only rob NE of only a superbowl win. 

We shall see what comes of it. I am just glad I have another giants game to watch. 

johnT.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 24, 2012)

AlFulchino said:


> i was gonna say that if the giants meet the patriots this yr, i will put up three of my front row seats to a game of your choice at Gillette up against your whatever, but that would be betting, which is illegal on the internet i think or at least on this site....
> 
> ps that 2008 lucky win is what saved poor Tom Coughlin's rear end...but since i really do like that man i am happy for him



Too bad it is forbidden. 

On the other hand, if I took this bet, and showed up at Gillette wearing my custom "WINEMAN" giants jersey, I would probably never make it out of the stadium alive.


----------

